# How many swipes?



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

How many times do you go back and forth when putting on deodorant? 

Random as hell, but had me thinking about how much other people use. I myself do it 4 times per armpit.:b


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Usually twice.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm so glad I read this. It reminded me of a very important question I need to ask.

But anyway, 3.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol 

What's next, how many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Pop?

3-4 swipes, since 'enquiring' minds want to know...


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Four swipes of Old Spice High Endurance.

*whistles Old Spice theme*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

You count? I hear girls do it differently. They spray it in the air in front of them and walk into the mist :lol. Ok that's what I heard in a year 14 changing room (back when I was 14!) so times could have changed since then and girls could have evolved more sophisticated deodorant delivery systems..

Anyyyyyyyyyhoo I use a roll on deodarant so I don't know what the roll-on to swipe conversion rate is?? I roll-on, liberally. What's that in swipes? 5? But that doesn't seem right though, because I actually don't like smelling too strongly of deodorant so it'd be more like 3 brief squirts. I think. Can you tell I'm trying to procrastinate doing something?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

silentcliche said:


> Four swipes of Old Spice High Endurance.
> 
> *whistles Old Spice theme*


:lol


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

4...I often get it on my shirt; perhaps I'm swiping too much?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Too Late for Tea said:


> 4...I often get it on my shirt; perhaps I'm swiping too much?


You know what works great for that? Ammonia. Rub it over the stains, let it sit for 10 minutes, put it through the wash, works like a charm. (Most of the time.)


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

Oooh...thanks for the tip! I will have to try that


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ You're welcome.  

It doesn't work as well when it comes to yellowing, but it will take off any waxy/greasy deposits. It's great for dark clothing.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Too Late for Tea said:


> 4...I often get it on my shirt; perhaps I'm swiping too much?


This is why I made the other thread! I'm told that by putting the deodorant on first I'm dooming my shirts to a lifetime of having white stuff on them, but I refuse to believe that. And I'm sure the people will stand with me!


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> This is why I made the other thread! I'm told that by putting the deodorant on first I'm dooming my shirts to a lifetime of having white stuff on them, but I refuse to believe that. And I'm sure the people will stand with me!


I'm with ya there, zookeeper! I find it's actually more difficult to avoid swiping the shirt when applying deodorant after dressing. I think either way my shirts are doomed, haha.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Too Late for Tea said:


> I find it's actually more difficult to avoid swiping the shirt when applying deodorant after dressing.


I know! Maybe I should do some kind of technique where I've got my shirt on my head and then I try? This is getting far too complicated.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

LOL, Neptunus. I laughed a lot when I first saw that ad on TV. Especially at the end.

I never thought of putting deodorant on after my shirt. Is this common? I guess I should read zookeeper's other thread.

Maybe 3-4 times for me? I dont know. I don't really pay attention.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

mind_games said:


> I hear girls do it differently. They spray it in the air in front of them and walk into the mist :lol. Ok that's what I heard in a year 14 changing room (back when I was 14!) so times could have changed since then and girls could have evolved more sophisticated deodorant delivery systems..


The stuff girls spray in front of them isn't the same as underarm deodorant. We wear that too and put it on the same way as guys. The stuff they spray is like perfumey type stuff.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

pollster said:


> LOL, Neptunus. I laughed a lot when I first saw that ad on TV. Especially at the end.


Yeah, I know... "I'm on a horse!" That's so random! Unless it's a knight and shining armor reference? (Or maybe I'm over thinking this?) Anyhoo, there's a whole series of them on Youtube, many I've never seen on tv before, but they are absolutely hilarious. One video linked me to what I think was a fan site! *cough* (A discovery I made finding the video for this thread. ) Man, people have too much time on their hands. Wait a minute, I'm participating a thread about deodorant usage! :con :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am so answering this poll. Yes I am.

Four.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

1-2


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ugh! I can't help answering such questions. ha ha

5+ (back and forth rapidly until I think I'm covered)


Oh no, and now I'm going to post it. And...*click*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Whitney said:


> The stuff girls spray in front of them isn't the same as underarm deodorant. We wear that too and put it on the same way as guys. The stuff they spray is like perfumey type stuff.


Oh I see. SAS: educating males about females since ..19somethingsomething. :b


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

2 but I dont really have an art to it. If it feels done after one I stop. If I feel I need more then I keep going after 2.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't really count but probably 5+ times. I like smelling good and I like the feel of it under my arms


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

This thread reminded me of this commercial


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

How many people thought of this thread when they applied deodorant this morning?


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> This thread reminded me of this commercial


Best. Ads. Ever.
Seriously, this campaign make me want to buy Old Spice.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

The Old Spice guy also does ads where he responds to peoples' comments on the internet like youtube for example. They are pretty funny as well.


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

5+ just to be on the safe side. i want to make sure i smell like unicorns and rainbows allll day long


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

stephmae said:


> 5+ just to be on the safe side. i want to make sure i smell like unicorns and rainbows allll day long


OOo I wish I had deodorant that made me smell like unicorns and rainbows...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I swipe either 8 or 16 times. If I mistakenly swipe a 17th time, I then have to 32, etc.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

5+ Come on man I have hyperhidrosis. And none of this one-way swipe thing, put some elbow grease into it! Up, down, left right, backwards I WANT YOU TO HAVE TO RE-APPLY IT AFTER YOU HAVE FINISHED.

Honestly. A lot. I carry it around everywhere now that it's summer. Sucks for black t-shirts, but whatever. And as long as I don't smell like B.O. & Fruit (lady speed stick...ha ha, next new mainstream artist name? Oh I would laugh).


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> 5+ Come on man I have hyperhidrosis.


Mm. I can get away with less with a clinical deodorant, as long as don't use it for too long, but I just don't feel like I'm using enough, regardless of the situation, if I stick to four or under.



> (lady speed stick...ha ha, next new mainstream artist name? Oh I would laugh).


:lol You really don't want to know about the music video that's playing in my head. But it involves Elvis Stojko.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't really wear deodorant. :stu


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

hmm I'm guessing three.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't really wear deodorant. :stu


Not _really_? Do you do anything else on the smell mitigation front?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Not _really_? Do you do anything else on the smell mitigation front?


I work with some hippies who don't wear deodorant either. One of them you'd never know (presumably because he's been blessed with being not sweaty) and the other you'd only guess on occasion.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I voted 2 times, sometimes I do it 3 times


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

zookeeper said:


> I work with some hippies who don't wear deodorant either. One of them you'd never know (presumably because he's been blessed with being not sweaty) and the other you'd only guess on occasion.


That's lucky. I went to school with various people who didn't wear deodorant, and they stank up the whole room until they took up the habit. There were some women who were particularly smelly; worse than I've ever been. And at work, you can tell when someone's forgotten, stuck in a humid, stagnant office for twelve hours with them.

But I'm sure that strawberryjulius smells like her namesake beverage. If not, at least you're on the other side of the planet. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I only wear it in summer, when I'm exercising or when I'll be around others. I don't smell bad enough that it actually bothers me when I'm just at home or something.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Narcissus said:


> :lol You really don't want to know about the music video that's playing in my head. But it involves Elvis Stojko.


xD

Oh, but I DO want to see that now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once is enough.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I just let molly the sheep have a good lick and then we're all good ta go fer the night.

But if its not an important night oot, then any sheep would suffice.

ya cant be usin Molly all the time. Sheep can get tired too


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I only do 2 per armpit. lol
I use really good quality stuff though; so 2 is really all you'd need. Any more than that and you will have gross excess buildup on the inside of your clothes. Not pretty. XD


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

When I use "Invisible" deoderant, I keep swiping until I can see it.:blank


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Usually 5+ times. I use a TON of deo/antiperspirant. I tend to sweat a lot, so I make sure I'm well covered.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Up and down, I guess that makes 2. I rarely wear deodorant though. I don't sweat that much and even when I'm doing martial arts in 90F weather wearing a heavy uniform I don't end up smelling. Personally I think deodorant smell is worse than any potentially smell I might have so more commonly I just use some solid perfume from lush. Occasionally my husband comments that I smell good if I skip a shower. 

I've never had deodorant stain a shirt. I used to get it on shirts of various colors all the time and one trip through the wash with standard detergent removes it.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

5+ 

I like to be nicely glazed. Especially in the summer months.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

2


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

um..2? i think lol..weird question.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Don't be hatin' on my poll:b


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

LMAO!
umm 1 usually do it for me..i hardly sweat or smell


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I always thought you had to do like a billion.

Thanks to this thread, I tried just two. WORKS BETTER!

Thanks, SAS.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

3, once under each arm then once elsewhere.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The average is 4 times but sometimes I do less


----------

